# Tips for Bow novice in Gainesville?



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Have fun!

There will be some huge numbers put up, but don't let that discourage you. Those guys will win out quick.

Bring a 3D chair, prepare for all types of weather, and bring your rangefinder if that's what you've sighted your bow in with.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Learn from the best, let the other stuff go in one ear and out the other. and dont be afraid to ask.
Derek


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

have fun,
Dont shot at 14s unless they are at a distance that you can hit a 1'' dot 90% of the time.
Come join us on the sims range and see what smackdown is all about.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

There are only 3 rules that you need to really worry about.

1. Relax and have fun.
2. Relax and have fun.
3. Have Fun.

Remember, everyone else is shooting the same targets at the same distances. Concentrate on YOUR shot and just enjoy being there.


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

Most first timers at competition are a little self-conscious about how they look in front of other more experienced shooters, the truth is everybody is far too busy concentrating on their own shooting form to really notice anybody else. 

So just go and have fun and try and observe and learn from the top guys.


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Just draw the same stake as me. I bet you have fun. Everybody has a big laugh with me. Relax, have fun, don't worry about the score and make friends.
Charlie


----------



## badcompany (Aug 21, 2005)

As stated, don't worry about the scores that will be posted. Shoot your game and have fun. To get the most out of the experiance, do the team shoot also. You can pick up alot from the more experianced shooters.


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

Go to have fun and don't put pressure on yourself.If you set scoring goals make them realistic.There will probably be 110 or 120 shooters in novice so chances are good that you will shoot with great folks in your group.I haven't shot that many, but I have not been to one and not made friends or had lots of fun. ENJOY.


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

Like everyone else has said, shoot your own game and plan to have some fun. Now be prepared to see some guys on the Novice range with shirts with Pro Staff embroidered on them 100 times for every company out there, and every once in a blue moon, you'll find a guy that likes to talk about just how good he is...don't be intimidated by these guys. I don't know what equipment you are shooting, but you will definitely see guys with rear weights and backtension releases...things when I first shot, I didn't think I would see in the class (me being niave I guess). Definitely bring a chair because things tend to get backed up, especially at the turn-arounds. I have only shot 3 ASA (2 of them last year), and I have always had a good time. I really think the biggest downfall of the ASA series is that you always want to go to more, whether feasible or not! :wink:


----------



## SRA MQ1 (Sep 27, 2006)

Last year at gainesville bow novice scores were higher both Open A and Hunter classes.
I would suggesst just Jumping into Hunter class. 
bow hunter 40yds max
bow novice 30yds max


----------



## pepi (Mar 29, 2008)

Yea but Novice is ALL marked and bowhunter is half and half. Mainly go and have fun. I'm looking forward to Gainseville, and I'm debating whether to shoot Open C or make the jump to Open B.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Shoot for the middle and have fun.


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

pepi said:


> Yea but Novice is ALL marked and bowhunter is half and half. Mainly go and have fun. I'm looking forward to Gainseville, and I'm debating whether to shoot Open C or make the jump to Open B.


Ill be there too and im in the same boat. I dont know if i should shoot open c or just go to open b. Im sure my scores would be better if i shot c, but there will still be sand baggers in there that will outshoot me anyways. I think im gonna just go with b.
Derek


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

drockw said:


> Ill be there too and im in the same boat. I dont know if i should shoot open c or just go to open b. Im sure my scores would be better if i shot c, but there will still be sand baggers in there that will outshoot me anyways. I think im gonna just go with b.
> Derek


come join us in open b


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

treeman65 said:


> come join us in open b


will do! 
derek


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

I looked at last years scores and I honestly think I can be competitive in Bow Novice. I don't want to set my expectations to high but if it is marked yardages within 30 yards I'm confident my scores will be around 200 per round. Again its just my first time to an ASA event and I just want to enjoy the experience more than I want to put pressure on myself to perform. If I do well great, if not oh well.

Thanks for the suggestions. Some guys I shoot with here, suggested to try and do Friday's shoot as well. Good fun and good experience, they said.


----------



## JuniorsOutdoor (Apr 11, 2008)

One more question...Is there a 4 pin limit in Bow novice? Not that I would need more, just want to know if I have to remove 1 from my 5 pin sight.


----------



## la.basscat (Jan 16, 2006)

Definately shoot the friday shoot. It will get you ready for the terrian and I always learn something from someone. You may even meet a new friend or two. As far as the pin # I'm not sure but you can go to asaarchery.com and there is a set of rules on there.


----------



## figtide (Jan 16, 2006)

5 pin limit in both novice and hunter. Depending on your speed you will only need 2 or 3 in novice. I've seen people shoot very well with only 1 at 25 yards in novice.


----------



## tlt (Jan 2, 2007)

Wear very comfortable shoes that you can walk in sand with!!! Have a great time and dont be afraid to ask questions.:teeth:


----------



## Big Johnc (Sep 2, 2007)

You will have Fun I shot 2 ASAs last year had a blast. scores or not why I go FUN is the name of the game.


----------



## badcompany (Aug 21, 2005)

JohnBSox said:


> One more question...Is there a 4 pin limit in Bow novice? Not that I would need more, just want to know if I have to remove 1 from my 5 pin sight.


You will be fine with 5 pins but you surely wont need them. When I shot novice I did it with 2 pins. A bow shooting 280fps with a 25yd pin will get you an even score all day shooting center 10's. You will have a great time. I love it, and my boys are hooked now.


----------



## mw31 (Apr 23, 2007)

JayMc said:


> Have fun!
> 
> There will be some huge numbers put up, but don't let that discourage you. Those guys will win out quick.
> 
> Bring a 3D chair, prepare for all types of weather, and bring your rangefinder if that's what you've sighted your bow in with.


:thumbs_up What he said


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

JohnBSox said:


> I looked at last years scores and I honestly think I can be competitive in Bow Novice.
> Thanks for the suggestions. Some guys I shoot with here, suggested to try and do Friday's shoot as well. Good fun and good experience, they said.


At Metropolis last year the bow novice winner shot something like 42 up if memory serves me right.
But don't sweat that. After those guys win their $300 they have to move up.
Go, have a good time.
Oh, and keep track of who you shoot with. I always try to write down the names of the guys I shoot with so I can remember them later on at other shoots.
Read the rule! I wasn't paying attention at my first ASA and showed up in a tee shirt. Big No No. Also, know the rules on scoring, keeping the scores, and getting your card turned in according to the rules. ASA has professional staff running these shoots and they have a much better handle on enforcing the rules than some other associations that shall remain nameless. Makes for a better shoot IMHO.


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

John,

Not sure how you have your pins set now, but I used a 5 pin in novice with each pin respresenting 5 yards starting at 15 yards. Some say they can't stand their pins that close. It worked well for me. 

As stated, don't be bothered by the folks with this and that staff on their shirts. They are also shooting novice for a reason. 

Expect to hear a ton of talk about sandbagging. This is what bothered me most at my first few shoots. I haven't met anyone yet looking to hang out in the novice class forever, and once the $300.00 earnings are achieved you are moved up. Basically that equates to 2-3 top 10 finishes, or a single win. 

Read and understand the rules, so that you know what the truth is. If you have questions ask here or call ASA to clarify. 

Definately have fun!


----------



## longbowjll (Mar 14, 2005)

*fla.*

just enjoy yourself. we are starting a session on sat. at the asa shoots called the pros corner. after the speed shoot we will have an hour set aside where shooters can come and get 1 on 1 help from some of the pro shooters. to start each session im going to have one of the top pros give a ten to fifteen minute seminar on a shooting subject. practice routine, yardage judging etc. i know that we have some new shooters that may not know anyone so we want everyone to be welcomed and know that if they are having a problem there are shooters willing to help. once again enjoy yourself and make new friends. jesse


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

longbowjll said:


> just enjoy yourself. we are starting a session on sat. at the asa shoots called the pros corner. after the speed shoot we will have an hour set aside where shooters can come and get 1 on 1 help from some of the pro shooters. to start each session im going to have one of the top pros give a ten to fifteen minute seminar on a shooting subject. practice routine, yardage judging etc. i know that we have some new shooters that may not know anyone so we want everyone to be welcomed and know that if they are having a problem there are shooters willing to help. once again enjoy yourself and make new friends. jesse


 That is an awesome idea!!!!!!!!!!!! I know a certain pro pushed me into shooting my best score ever during a team shoot and it was a very memoreable shoot.Now if I have a bad shoot or feel I am not pushing myself hard enough I think back on that day.Thank you Jesse.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Dont forget to sign the back of your scorecard. Once you shoot a couple of these and look back you will think of ASA as a family.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> have fun,
> Come join us on the sims range and see what smackdown is all about.


Yeah come see Treeman get smacked down. :shade:

Kidding James ......

Maybe

No for real I'm kidding :teeth:


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

JayMc said:


> Have fun!
> 
> There will be some huge numbers put up, but don't let that discourage you. Those guys will win out quick.
> 
> Bring a 3D chair, prepare for all types of weather, and bring your rangefinder if that's what you've sighted your bow in with.


+1 on the Have Fun.....Weather is a crap shoot in Gainesville!


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Have fun shoot straight some of them guys dont need 2 be in novice you will see what i mean


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

So I am a full on target shooter with a scope, lens and long stabilizer. Never shot 3D before, so what class should I start in? Can I do novice?


----------



## bowmender (Jul 5, 2006)

Scott.Barrett said:


> So I am a full on target shooter with a scope, lens and long stabilizer. Never shot 3D before, so what class should I start in? Can I do novice?


 Cannot do Novice with that set-up. Would have to choose one of the open classes A,B, or C. But,You would fit right in the new K45 class.


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

bowmender said:


> Cannot do Novice with that set-up. Would have to choose one of the open classes A,B, or C. But,You would fit right in the new K45 class.


With the known classes, do I have to have a rangefinder, or do they tell me what the distance is?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Scott.Barrett said:


> With the known classes, do I have to have a rangefinder, or do they tell me what the distance is?


last year they for open c and novice they gave the group 2 cards with the distances.But I have seen those cards off by as much as 4 yds plus most groups have someone with rangefinders.I would suggest using your own if you have them that way you know your sight is set with the readings of your own.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

It would be wise to use your own range finder. As of the last meeting it was stated that there will not be any printed sheets.....(of course that may change ) by the first shoot.


----------



## fastarrows (Feb 10, 2003)

*try this web site*

http://www.asaarchery.com/


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

fastarrows said:


> http://www.asaarchery.com/



Are you stalking me or did you figure out how to used the advanced search by username?


----------



## Robert Sowell (Aug 22, 2005)

treeman65 said:


> have fun,
> Dont shot at 14s unless they are at a distance that you can hit a 1'' dot 90% of the time.


Best advice I have read in a while.


----------



## Kill Shill (Sep 23, 2008)

stay upwind of the Mathews and Bowtech shooters:killpain:


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

Kill Shill said:


> stay upwind of the Mathews and Bowtech shooters:killpain:


 Kinda hard to do unless you shoot by yourself.


----------



## jaydub (May 16, 2008)

*hey scott*

i have a great deal on a rangefinder.....LOL


----------

